# Olive Python Thread



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2009)

Well since there are so many threads with other species i thought i would start a olive thread. since becoming the proud owner of a pair of olives a few months ago they are quickly becoming one of my fav specie to own. there nature is fantastic and i love the sheen olive green colour they have. so feel free to throw up pics of your olives. 
cheers
mel


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2009)

some more photos of my male and female pair.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2009)

last lot of pics for now. last one is my 8 year old daughter holding the female. 
cheers
mel


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2009)

feel free to post pics of ur olives guys.


----------



## marcus09 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting a pair of olives next year when they have hatch just need to find some one close to me so i dont have far to go get them.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my little guy, from Katherine, NT.


----------



## absinthaddict (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry stupidly slow wireless net today so can't upload any of my new photos but there's pics of Hog and Hallie in my profile


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 15, 2009)

olives-seen one you've seen them all. but i still love them  ill get one someday...


----------



## gazman (Nov 15, 2009)

my 2 lil girls


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2009)

great pics guys, keep em coming. i know u dont get much variety in colour with olives, but i love seeing pics of them, big or small. they are a wonderful natured python. 
gazman - ur olive isnt bothered by your dog either, when mine are outside in the sun they are the only python i own that doesnt strike at the dog as it walks past. 
cheers
mel


----------



## popeye (Nov 15, 2009)

g'day ,one of mine.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 15, 2009)

They are going to eat you when their bigger mel! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dee4 (Nov 15, 2009)

09 models form Den & Troy K


----------



## Joemal (Nov 15, 2009)

.

 
Nice Olives Melgalea .Here's a couple of pics of mine and yes the kids are well supervised when she is around .The best python i have for a placid nature .


----------



## Cabotinage (Nov 15, 2009)

i love olives i plan on getting one next may at the expo


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 15, 2009)

*Piggys*

They never let food size get in the way of a quick snack . Old pic , he is now 6ft + and she is 7ft + , at 2years old .:shock: Lucky l have some extra large enclosures .


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Nov 15, 2009)

see if this works...


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Nov 15, 2009)

a couple more


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 15, 2009)

here is my 2
male










Female


----------



## melgalea (Nov 15, 2009)

wow great photos guys. they do grow at such a amazing speed.


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 16, 2009)

I read through keeping and breeding australian pythons and it has a section on olive pythons and it has a list of sicknesses that they get. Do they get sick easily? or is that just an unlucky clutch of eggs? sorry for being off-topic and not posting a pic of an olive.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 16, 2009)

heres a pic i took of this evil snake


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 16, 2009)

ssssmithy said:


> heres a pic i took of this evil snake


 YOUR A BLOODY SHOW OFF SMITHYYYYYYYYYY .............:lol::lol:

Love your olives ...nice pics Mel and the rest ....


----------



## melgalea (Nov 16, 2009)

RBB is right, KRIS you are a bloody show off.... lol
i do love the albinos....kris u can slip me one for xmas. thanks love. lol

SNAKELOVE - i really dont know how to answer that question, i havnt heard of that.... i know all snakes can get diseases...but i never hav heard of olives having a different set of diseases to get....i thought they were pretty hardy snakes. ... maybe someone with more knowledge can answer 
cheers
mel


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 16, 2009)

How could you post a picture of a snake that looks like that Ssssmithy...would it be older than 4year old...Very nice Olives everyone...MARK


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 16, 2009)

Snakelove said:


> I read through keeping and breeding australian pythons and it has a section on olive pythons and it has a list of sicknesses that they get. Do they get sick easily? or is that just an unlucky clutch of eggs? sorry for being off-topic and not posting a pic of an olive.


 
From what I understand of that article, which I have read several times, it was specific to that colony of olives, their conditions and food source. Don't worry olives can take a lot of punishment, their built like tanks


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 16, 2009)

melgalea said:


> RBB is right, KRIS you are a bloody show off.... lol
> i do love the albinos....kris u can slip me one for xmas. thanks love. lol
> 
> SNAKELOVE - i really dont know how to answer that question, i havnt heard of that.... i know all snakes can get diseases...but i never hav heard of olives having a different set of diseases to get....i thought they were pretty hardy snakes. ... maybe someone with more knowledge can answer
> ...


yeah i thought they were pretty hardy too from what a lot of people on here say. =)


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 16, 2009)

ozziepythons said:


> From what I understand of that article, which I have read several times, it was specific to that colony of olives, their conditions and food source. Don't worry olives can take a lot of punishment, their built like tanks


oh okay. well that's good to know. I would love to get my hands on an olive one day.


----------



## wokka (Nov 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> How could you post a picture of a snake that looks like that Ssssmithy...would it be older than 4year old...Very nice Olives everyone...MARK



If that is the animal I think it is, it is coming up to 2 year old.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2009)

nice one kris, it's snakes like that which keep me motivated to stay at work. one day.

nice olives everyone.


----------



## gazman (Nov 16, 2009)

hey Melgalea, not only is my olive great around my dog but my bredli is not bothered about her either...
and my dog is not bothered about them....
although i wouldnt trust them when their bigger...
just incase..


----------



## melgalea (Nov 16, 2009)

Ozzie Python said:


> nice one kris, it's snakes like that which keep me motivated to stay at work. one day.
> 
> nice olives everyone.




i agree Stu, one day. lol. but i have told kris i am expecting one for xmas....god help him he better follow through with it. lol


----------



## Mulgaboy (Nov 16, 2009)

*My Girl*

4 year old Female


----------



## melgalea (Nov 16, 2009)

gorgeous olive Mulgaboy..
gazman - ur dog is very trusting. lol
great pics everyone , keep em coming..


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 16, 2009)

my female


----------



## congo_python (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's my guys oviously yet too hatch, at the moment thou im calling them 'white olives' by the way there colouration is...... hehehe


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 16, 2009)

wokka said:


> If that is the animal I think it is, it is coming up to 2 year old.


 Thanx Warwick,looks really white thats all,as someone mentioned to me previuosly they generally go that pure white after about 4years,without the yellow tinge....MARK


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 16, 2009)

yep that's her warwick, massive for her age. 

Haha mel u wish =P I wish someone would give me one for xmas too!! lol


----------



## wokka (Nov 16, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Thanx Warwick,looks really white thats all,as someone mentioned to me previuosly they generally go that pure white after about 4years,without the yellow tinge....MARK



It appears colour changes with size or perhaps maturity. The animal pictured was 4.5 kilos at 15 months of age and as you say looks white instead of cream. The animal mated at 18 monthes although did not concieve so it is possibly immature. There are lots of matings in mature animals which dont result in fertile eggs. That is the challenge of reliably breeding Olives.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 16, 2009)

wokka said:


> It appears colour changes with size or perhaps maturity. The animal pictured was 4.5 kilos at 15 months of age and as you say looks white instead of cream. The animal mated at 18 monthes although did not concieve so it is possibly immature. There are lots of matings in mature animals which dont result in fertile eggs. That is the challenge of reliably breeding Olives.


 They certainly dont muck around when it comes to growing,i gather theres no difference with normals-albinos.So in your opinion do you think in this case it was more its size than its age when it came to mating,was the partner a defiant breeder,or first timers for both..Either way its a very impressive animal,i just love the pure white....As far as im concerned its like having a Rolls Royce or a Volkswagon.....MARK


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 16, 2009)

just thought id let people who dont already know that i have started a group for Olive python fans....its in the social groups section


----------



## wokka (Nov 16, 2009)

What is the difference between posting there and here, for the technically dissadvantaged?


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 16, 2009)

wokka said:


> What is the difference between posting there and here, for the technically dissadvantaged?


no difference at all.....just thought id put it up for people who didn't know about it....


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 16, 2009)

congo_python said:


> Here's my guys oviously yet too hatch, at the moment thou im calling them 'white olives' by the way there colouration is...... hehehe


Hey Kurt, post a pic of your BIG girl....she's impressive.....BTW how is that big clutch of hers coming along?


----------



## deebo (Nov 16, 2009)

heres a couple of mine - they dont seem to be growing much. Both are about 2.5yrs old, maybe i just need to feed them more?!?!:lol::lol::lol:

one day I would like to get some full size olives but atm just dont have the room.....some good pics evreyone else, expecially like the white ones!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2009)

if only we could them in white dave


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 16, 2009)

gazman, your brave. i would never let my dogs near any of my snakes, i dare say the snake would be dead in seconds.


----------



## deebo (Nov 16, 2009)

one day stu, one day........i think ive got some white out in the desk draw actually....brb!!


----------



## gazman (Nov 16, 2009)

hey Ozzie Python, ive made sure my snakes are ok with my dog, i started when they where hatchlings, as i said though, it wont be for much longer i'll let them sit together, just incase.. and my dog, shes great with all animals, she'll let a fuzzie or full grown rat sit on her nose, birds, lizards, whatever.. my dog gets my shoes for me!! as for the snakes being dead in seconds, i dont think it would come to that, im sure id come up with something else..


----------



## congo_python (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Scott the clutch is going very well to date looks like one dieing off but 26 out of 27's not bad percentage "Knock on wood".
Not the best pic of her too see her size + over a year old and she's put on 3kgs since these were taken,second pick was the 2008 matings


----------



## nicman72 (Nov 16, 2009)

:LOL: I'm glad you put that pic up gaz! One of my favs... The iridescent sheen of the liases well and truly make up for their lack of markings in my book - and from what I've heard from everyone, there isn't a bad-tempered olive out there! 
Mmmmmm... will an olive be my 1st snake I wonder... It's high up on the list!
Love the pics guys!
Nic


----------



## melgalea (Nov 16, 2009)

some recent pics i took this arvo of my young male, female is coming up to a shed and looking crappy at the moment..
great to see lots of pics guys. 
cheers
mel


----------



## ad (Nov 16, 2009)

Good to see them olives are doing so well Mel 
Here is a pic of Syd with a huge Olive from the Gladstone Reptile Show 2 years ago, 
Cheers
Adam.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 16, 2009)

gorgeous pics ad, my god how much as Sydney grown since then. lol. he looks like a totally different kid.


----------



## Snakelove (Nov 16, 2009)

ad said:


> Good to see them olives are doing so well Mel
> Here is a pic of Syd with a huge Olive from the Gladstone Reptile Show 2 years ago,
> Cheers
> Adam.


wow. I love the markings on the side of that olive. it's usually just plain.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 16, 2009)

Just loving this thread, awesome snakes guys. 
Here is another of my boy, Nitmiluk, who is from Katherine. When I first got him I thought I'd made an expensive mistake, as his attitude was filthy, and a violent snapper. Now he is testimony to how careful and strategic handling can condition a python, as he is as placid as a kitten. I get him out for some stimulation (you might say play time lol) from his cage regularly and there is as yet anything I can do to annoy him, his just that calm nowdays. 
Now I want to get him a girl 



 
(pic by David Reed)


----------



## gazman (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks nic, will also put up others of my olive in the next few days..


----------



## Omgitschris (Nov 16, 2009)

here is a pic of me and my gf with a large olive at a reptile show in central australia, i think it was alice springs, not too sure. and the other two are of my yearling male olive romeo. i hoping he will calm down as he gets older because at the moment he is realy snappy and loves nibbeling on my fingers and hand  looking forward to buying him a female


----------



## popeye (Nov 17, 2009)

g'day, another of mine.


----------



## andyscott (Nov 17, 2009)

Some of mine.
The little girl in the 4th pic was hungry (see 5th pic)


----------



## Glen B (Nov 17, 2009)

Here are mine.


----------



## feral1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of my female


----------



## melgalea (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pics everyone....Andy and Glen ... i LOVE the albinos, very very nice.
feral1 - is ur olive cranky. lol. 
not often u see many cranky olives. hehe. 
keep the pics flowing everyone. 
cheers
mel


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 17, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Some of mine.
> The little girl in the 4th pic was hungry (see 5th pic)



hahaha...that 4th pic is great....has a huge grin .....and 5th pic is priceless....


----------



## rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is one of my females that layed 16 eggs this season this is her third year in a row she has layed for me. She is 13 yrs old and was 10 yrs old when i purchased her of a mate, and is now around 11.5ft long her shed skin was just over 12.5ft. She will be getting a rest next season as i have another female ready to go around the 9.5ft mark 5 yrs old.


----------



## feral1 (Nov 18, 2009)

melgalea said:


> Great pics everyone....Andy and Glen ... i LOVE the albinos, very very nice.
> feral1 - is ur olive cranky. lol.
> not often u see many cranky olives. hehe.
> keep the pics flowing everyone.
> ...


Yes Mel she is an absolute nutter just loves to tagged ya


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks as thou your white one Andy has put some size on,very nice...Absolutely awesome GlenB,i gather they are a pair,have they mated for you yet,or to young...At what size-age has people breed their Olives,how many eggs...Any information will be greatly appreciated..........MARK


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 18, 2009)

LMAO Andy..... BTW love the little white guy!!! :lol:

Looks like you have the addiction to all animals white as well, BHP's, olives anything else?



andyscott said:


> Some of mine.
> The little girl in the 4th pic was hungry (see 5th pic)


----------



## adelherper (Nov 18, 2009)

thats just teasing glen haha


----------



## melgalea (Nov 18, 2009)

great pics guys..
Feral1 looks like u got unlucky with a fiesty olive. lol. was it always fiesty.


----------



## Glen B (Nov 18, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> Looks as thou your white one Andy has put some size on,very nice...Absolutely awesome GlenB,i gather they are a pair,have they mated for you yet,or to young...At what size-age has people breed their Olives,how many eggs...Any information will be greatly appreciated..........MARK


 
They are a pair but still to young to put together.


----------



## symbol (Nov 18, 2009)

Id love an olive, I would also like a BHP, however its just the space they need that I am still at committee with!!!


----------



## bkevo (Nov 18, 2009)

nice glen


----------



## Prime (Nov 19, 2009)

Glen B, those are awesome.!


----------



## wokka (Nov 19, 2009)

For 4 years we thought "Buttermilk" was a females and then this year after a bit of a tussel with "Westinghouse", our foundation male, we re probed Buttermilk only to find that He/she was a male. I have noticed a lot more errors in Olives probed one sex when young which turn out to probe differently at maturity.Perhaps Olive sex organs or the "cloaca pouch" dont mature until later?? Any thoughts?.


----------



## melgalea (Nov 19, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous warwick


----------



## andyscott (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah Mark, my white boy is growing at a good rate,
but the female Het is just taking off in size.

After reading Warick's last post, Im hoping my white boy is a boy.
Would be very upset if he isnt.


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thats a very good question Warwick,so some have that were probed when young seem to probe different as their older.Im certain if your male turned out to be female Andy,the mistake will be rectified....Thats a stunning Olive Warwick,would that be one that you breed,how old is she.....Its all good Andy...dont give up now..LOL.....MARK


----------



## wokka (Nov 20, 2009)

"She" is a He. He is now just under 5 year old. We used him as a backup this year but only observed one mating, which bring me to another observation, many male Albinos seem to lack labido. I suppose it the luck of the draw and may well be that the Albino gene is tied to that of low labido. This is born out by the low numbers of progeny which have been produced over the last 10 years by all keepers of Albino Olives, many with extensive breeding experience in Olives..


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 20, 2009)

From what i hear alot of people seem to have difficulties breeding olives in general,so from your statement Albino Olives seem to be even harder to breed,lack of labido...I gather you would use 2 males to increase the chances..So even given the required temperatures-cooling etc its basically up to male to perform well..Either way they are such a STUNNING python...........MARK


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 20, 2009)

A whole lot of Olive Lovin...in their outdoor enclosure...


----------



## andyscott (Nov 20, 2009)

.....Its all good Andy...dont give up now..LOL.....MARK[/QUOTE said:


> Its not a matter of giving up Mark, lol.
> The thing is, Ive got 3 standard females for the white boy to sire (hopfuly) and a het female.
> So if he is a she, the chance of getting 3 clutches of hets with new stronger bloodlines.
> and a clutch of 50% white and 50% hets will be down the drain.
> ...


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 20, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Its not a matter of giving up Mark, lol.
> The thing is, Ive got 3 standard females for the white boy to sire (hopfuly) and a het female.
> So if he is a she, the chance of getting 3 clutches of hets with new stronger bloodlines.
> and a clutch of 50% white and 50% hets will be down the drain.
> ...


 
Crappers , Hope He is a He!
Albino olives are the bees knees!


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 20, 2009)

I understand Andy,i was saying the person from whom you got them from should rectify the mistake,if it turns out to be female i would imagine he would swap and give you a male [ if he has any ] .IMO he is defiantly a keeper-breeder that i wouldnt have any dramas in buying more animals from....For you sake Andy i hope he is a HE and not a female.....MARK


----------



## byron_moses (Nov 20, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Its not a matter of giving up Mark, lol.
> The thing is, Ive got 3 standard females for the white boy to sire (hopfuly) and a het female.
> So if he is a she, the chance of getting 3 clutches of hets with new stronger bloodlines.
> and a clutch of 50% white and 50% hets will be down the drain.
> ...


 hope its not mate the same thing happened to a friends jungle


----------



## bfg23 (Nov 20, 2009)

haha you are comparing jungles to albino olives?


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 21, 2009)

wokka,
To date ive had no problems at all breeding albino olives, but ive only used the one male thou and may of just been lucky with him as he is definitley a vigours breeder as you would know.
Time will tell once i get all these other olives up to breeding size.


----------



## wokka (Nov 21, 2009)

TrueBlue said:


> wokka,
> To date ive had no problems at all breeding albino olives, but ive only used the one male thou and may of just been lucky with him as he is definitley a vigours breeder as you would know.
> Time will tell once i get all these other olives up to breeding size.



You are the only breeder I know who has had 100% success rate with the Albinos. Lucky or Skillful???


----------



## olive-cam (Nov 21, 2009)

who is breeding albino olives this season i am currently seeking to buy a pair


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 21, 2009)

Wokka, Time will tell when these others are breeding size. Although skillfull is not the reason i dont think,(you know me, im not skillfull at all i just do a few things differently to most people). I think that it is just a matter of giving them the right conditions to live in and getting the animals themselves in the right condition prior to breeding.


----------



## olive-cam (Nov 21, 2009)

here are some pics of my normals


----------



## wokka (Nov 21, 2009)

olive-cam said:


> who is breeding albino olives this season i am currently seeking to buy a pair



I have eggs in the incubator.


----------



## percey39 (Nov 23, 2009)

heres 2 pics i took today of my 7 month old male. he's startin to grow now


----------



## melgalea (Nov 23, 2009)

some recent pics i took. 
1st & 2nd pic are of my female after she just shed recently
3rd & 4th pic are of my male soaking in his bowl. 
great pics everyone. 
cheers
mel


----------



## feral1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Some of the latest pics of my girl in a good mood lol !!!!!!!


----------



## melgalea (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL i would hate to see her in a feral mood.


----------



## garthy (Nov 24, 2009)

Glen B said:


> Here are mine.



GREAT THREAD... This has to be the best pic of all....sooooo jealous!


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is my boy again, its a shot of him as a youngster, when he sheds soon I'll upload new ones


----------



## RELLIK81 (Dec 2, 2009)

here are a couple of pics i took of my male olive (by reading some of this thread i might have to re probe him lol) he is around 8 foot mark...maybe a little over....


----------



## affroalex (Feb 4, 2010)

heres my two olives the female is the smaller one. i hope to reed them this year


----------



## melgalea (Feb 4, 2010)

ecosnake said:


> A whole lot of Olive Lovin...in their outdoor enclosure...



hey mate how do u go with them being kept outside in qld. do they seem to thrive ok. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 4, 2010)

gazman said:


> my 2 lil girls



Holy crap my dog would kill my snakes if she saw them glad ur dog is docile great pic though


----------



## Robbie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys great olives! 

I hope to get my pair of yearlings within a few weeks will post some pics as soon as i get them


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey, 

i know this isnt quiet on topic, but i really didnt wanto start a whoile new thread for a small question like this. anyway

are olive pythons heavier bodied than scrubies? (bigger gurth, thicker body, you knwo whati mean )


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 10, 2010)

and what size enclosure would be alright for an adult olive python, 4x2x2?


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 10, 2010)

i 'think' recommended adult size enclosure may be bigger than that, but im not sure, but yea i would like to know also


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 10, 2010)

are olive pythons heavier bodied than scrubies?
and what size enclosure would be alright for an adult olive python, 4x2x2?


----------



## bredli-sli (Feb 10, 2010)

to be honest, i think a 4x2x2 is to small for a carpet, so yes itsw to small for a 14ft+ snake


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 10, 2010)

cool thanks, and do you know if olives are heavier body'd that scrubbies?


----------



## percey39 (Feb 11, 2010)

yes olives are heavier bodied at their size range between 2.5m up to 4m, but scrubs grow alot bigger. My adults enclosure is 2.5m L x 1m D x 1m H. I takes up a lot of space and can be hard to get the temps right for the first couple of weeks, but its well worth it as they can really move around. I think an olive is not the right choice for a first snake, some are placid but some are monsters. You would b e better off with something a little smaller.
Olives grow really quick so a 4x2x2 would only be good for a hatchie and for a month or so. My guy is nearly 10 months and is around the 1.8m mark, so depending regularity of food they can grow at an extreme rate


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 11, 2010)

probably already seen these pics but here they are
my just under 10 foot female


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 12, 2010)

i had a 10 foot female and 8 foot male,both in 5 by 2 by 2 foot cages,and they bred for me the first year that i had them,but they didnt produce eggs the next 2 years after that,even though i saw mating activity.


----------



## blakehose (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't keep an olive in anything smaller than a 6x2x2 as an adult. When I move out I am contemplating something even bigger, depending on their growth. I will get pics of my yearling I have now, and my new boy when I get him on tuesday so I'm not wasting a great thread . Awesome pictures on here guys, keep them coming, there is no such thing as too many Olives.


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 14, 2010)

*Ollie*

He has always eaten his rats *** first . Finally found the head . l still believe in the old cage size rule ; half as long as the snake in one direction , at least .


----------



## Lachesis (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## ricababy (Feb 19, 2010)

Lachesis said:


> i had a 10 foot female and 8 foot male,both in 5 by 2 by 2 foot cages,and they bred for me the first year that i had them,but they didnt produce eggs the next 2 years after that,even though i saw mating activity.


It's like a relationship isn't it? Don't worry, i'll just post the BABY's pictures baby.... keep going...


----------



## mrbusa69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here and my two hatchlings i got yesterday. Cheers jan.


----------



## percey39 (Mar 1, 2010)

percey39 said:


> yes olives are heavier bodied at their size range between 2.5m up to 4m, but scrubs grow alot bigger. My adults enclosure is 2.5m L x 1m D x 1m H. I takes up a lot of space and can be hard to get the temps right for the first couple of weeks, but its well worth it as they can really move around. I think an olive is not the right choice for a first snake, some are placid but some are monsters. You would b e better off with something a little smaller.
> Olives grow really quick so a 4x2x2 would only be good for a *hatchie and for a month* or so. My guy is nearly 10 months and is around the 1.8m mark, so depending regularity of food they can grow at an extreme rate


 
I just realised i said hatchie in this post i meant juvie-sub adult and that they would rather have more room than a 4x2x2. oops sorry bout that my big mistake


----------



## blakehose (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is my 5yr old male that I got last week, he is a bit unpredictable at the moment but im sure he will settle once he has been here a while. I have a yearling also, but no pictures of him as yet. Cheers


----------



## Coopsta (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice looking Olive u got there blakehose.Gotta luv the big olives!!!


----------



## blakehose (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah he sits at 8.5ft and 4.5kg at the moment, he was pretty crazy when settling in and still gives me a ear full of hissing, but he is a LOT easier to handle now thankfully ... Getting better by the day


----------



## Joemal (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's some pics of my girl again .


----------



## RELLIK81 (Mar 3, 2010)

love your olives joemal.....cant wait to breed mine this year...first year trying to breed any python...will see how it goes


----------



## larks (Mar 4, 2010)

Gotta love the Olives and theres some really nice ones posted here.

Here's one of mine, he's 10 feet long.


----------



## blakehose (Mar 4, 2010)

Larks, that thing is an absolute monster ! I love it. So much girth... I'm hanging for my boy to get some more size..


----------



## melgalea (Mar 4, 2010)

awesome Larks, i must get around to taking some more photos of my pair this weekend. great photos everyone keep em coming. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Joemal (Mar 4, 2010)

larks said:


> Gotta love the Olives and theres some really nice ones posted here.
> 
> Here's one of mine, he's 10 feet long.


.How much does he weigh larks .


----------



## larks (Mar 5, 2010)

He weighs in at 12.5 kg and he's 6 years old.


----------



## melgalea (Mar 14, 2010)

took some pics of my pair 2day. not da worlds best pics as i was too busy cleaning out enclosures. 
cheers
mel 
p.s and yes, i do look half asleep, it was early this morning....


----------



## Jakee (May 30, 2010)

Here is my little girl. Eats like a champ ! 
Can't go wrong with an olive python


----------



## daniel1234 (May 30, 2010)

Was a little indifferent to these but after holding a 9ft one a few weeks ago a connection was made so they have moved up the list. Also my wife likes them alot so that could speed things up a bit


----------



## feral1 (May 30, 2010)

*some new pics*

Here are some more pics of my girl settling down nicely


----------



## Dallas (Jun 18, 2010)

My 7 month old olive Sookie


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 18, 2010)

some of mineView attachment 151134


----------



## cactus2u (Aug 20, 2010)

Just picked up a pair tonight a 7yr old female & a 5 yr old male will post pics when i take a few tomorrow 
wooohooo finaly got myself two big pythons they are so placid to boot Female just about to shed cant wait


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 18, 2010)

update pics








pics 12,4 are of my 7yr old female 3 & 5 are of my 5yr old male


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 18, 2010)

Great pics everyone Im planing on buying some next year


----------



## blakehose (Oct 18, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> Great pics everyone Im planing on buying some next year



You will not regret it mate. I'm hoping to snag myself an adult female next year...


----------



## bkevo (Jan 8, 2011)

might revive this one....wouldnt mind seeing more olive snaps...


----------



## emmabee (Jan 9, 2011)

hi to everyone in australia! i have just bought an olive python and i love them! hes really nasty though so cant really handle him!
im looking for another to add to my collection along with southern white lipped python and a black headed python. its really hard to get these over here so it might take a while!
in the pics is my woma too, who is also a gorg. snake!
sorry about the rubbish pics but im lousey at photos! (thought the background in his viv might make him feel more at home!!)


----------



## Snowman (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL according to DEC and one Dr Peter Mawson, Olives are deadly! And as such they have put them on Cat 5 in WA. The same catagory for Death Adders, Tigers, Browns etc.... Funny how they are on basic license around the rest of Australia.


----------



## richard08 (Jan 21, 2011)

my 3 year old boy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 21, 2011)

An ugly olive.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 21, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> An ugly olive.


 
Ooh, that's not ugly 

Olives are deadly? Only if you're dumb enough to go near them smelling like dinner, or handle them when nobody else is around... although you'd have to be pretty stupid to do either of those things :lol:


----------



## kat2005dodi (Jan 21, 2011)

Albino Olives are spectacular, definately on my wish list


----------



## bkevo (Jan 23, 2011)

true blue. i love ugly snakes


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 24, 2011)

7 month old boy:


----------



## 85Hickey (Jan 24, 2011)

Asphyxiation is the most deadly weapon these days. There's no anti venom for asphyxiation hence why they are classed that way in WA. Like mentioned, If you are getting a 9ft olive out with no one else around, Your looking for trouble.
Mine is 8ft and unpredictable. She is handled by me, but with my partner by my side at all times. She doesn't let anyone know she wants to have a bite. She just slides up my arm and bang..latches on. So i am still surprised they are class 1 here. I know not every olive is like this, some are just big sooks but it only takes someone young with minimal experience to change these guys from class 1.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope everyone who buys an Olive is warned about the size and strength, I didn't know how strong snakes were until I got my first one. I have a 22 month old MD who is only about the thickness of a 20 cent coin, and while I was at the computer the other day, he was sitting on my shoulder, then went down and wrapped himself around the armrest of the chair. He was pulling me over, I was surprised at how strong he's become. An Olive could do much better than that.

I personally don't handle any large snakes without somebody else being around, even if it's a snake I trust (although I don't trust them 100%). I think some people can let their guard down if they haven't had many or any problems with a snake, but that's a dangerous game to play. A friend of mine has a 2 year old Olive that's about 6ft, and I told her never to handle it when nobody else is there... I hope she listened! As long as you put yourself in a situation like that you should be fine.

On first look at seeing an Olive in the same category as highly dangerous venomous snakes it looks funny, but taking into account some people's lack of intelligence I can see why this has been done. I'm surprised Olives are on a basic license down here too, if somebody get one for a first snake things might get too overwhelming for them and then the snake has to get stressed out and end up in another home. :?


----------



## waikare (Feb 20, 2011)

my wife fell in love with this girl at the 2011 vhs expo and is so placid even at only 6 weeks of age. i offered her a feed the sameday i got her and she smashed it down


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 4, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> An ugly olive.


 
Wish I had an ugly olive... They are on my list... Would love to get one.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## snakes123 (Apr 3, 2011)

TrueBlue said:


> An ugly olive.


 
Id love to see a good looking olive then 

Ben


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Joemal (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's 2 pics of my girl trying to get back inside the house .No doubt she saw the cat on the otherside of the screen door .


----------



## shortstuff61 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2011)

@joemal 
omg, what awesome strenth they have. what the hell is she holding on to? amazing.


----------



## Joemal (Apr 3, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> @joemal
> omg, what awesome strenth they have. what the hell is she holding on to? amazing.



If you look closely you can see she is holding on around the door frame near the handle .Not bad strength to be able to hold up 10kgs just by squeezing the door frame .


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 3, 2011)

Joemal said:


> If you look closely you can see she is holding on around the door frame near the handle .Not bad strength to be able to hold up 10kgs just by squeezing the door frame .


 
Amazing, the first pic looks like she is standing on her tail. shes a beautiful snake!


----------



## mje772003 (Apr 3, 2011)

is there a thread like this catering to Water Pythons? as they are in the same family


----------



## Royziee (Jul 10, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 10, 2011)

Double bump hump


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Male Olive


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 10, 2011)

View attachment 208675
My 2 year old


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 10, 2011)

My 13 month old having a feed. His eyes had just started going cloudy, it'll be a few days before he sheds, so the lump in his belly will have gone done by then. Think it already has actually, he was fed on Friday 



mje772003 said:


> is there a thread like this catering to Water Pythons? as they are in the same family



There's this one 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/water-python-thread-154303/


----------



## spida_0000 (Jul 10, 2011)

that's my beautiful boy the day I got him, 3 years ago..



close up just the other day.


----------



## blakehose (Jul 10, 2011)

My female


----------



## Royziee (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking for a male BTW guys if anyone knows anyone selling one around the 7ft mark pref between goldcoast - gladstone


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 10, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Male Olive


Love that fella!!!


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Love that fella!!!



thanks mate, he's a big gentle giant.

Here's a pic of a big female.


----------



## blakehose (Jul 10, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> thanks mate, he's a big gentle giant.
> 
> Here's a pic of a big female.



That's a big girl, I love it! My girl will be that big.... one day.


----------



## jamesjr (Jul 11, 2011)

blakehose said:


> That's a big girl, I love it! My girl will be that big.... one day.



Thanks mate, 
hoping to get another clutch from her this season.


----------



## blakehose (Jul 11, 2011)

jamesjr said:


> Thanks mate,
> hoping to get another clutch from her this season.



Good luck with it all - I'm hoping to get one from my pair next year, too. Female first picture.


----------



## mrdose (Jul 11, 2011)

Was thinking about selling my olive but after going through this thread and taking him out for some sun today I doubt it. They are just an amazing snake


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jul 16, 2011)

mrdose said:


> Was thinking about selling my olive but after going through this thread and taking him out for some sun today I doubt it. They are just an amazing snake



They are amazing one of my favourites..... This is my guys first season together... i reckon they r the most inquisitive and placid snakes i've owned.. LUV em!!!


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jul 16, 2011)

juliedamian said:


> They are amazing one of my favourites..... This is my guys first season together... i reckon they r the most inquisitive and placid snakes i've owned.. LUV em!!!
> View attachment 209532
> View attachment 209533


 Got to agree with you...they are very special to me


----------



## jinjajoe (Jul 16, 2011)

some white fellas...


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 16, 2011)

Amazing Joe!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Took this photo today, thought she looked funny.
I will get some better ones soon though.
I love Olives but really wish people would stop showing me white ones.
Here is my princess, Alecia.


----------



## blakehose (Jul 16, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> some white fellas...



:d:d:d


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Ultimate python hey Blake!?
I'd love to find a white boyfriend for Alecia.
I love how much you love Olives. It makes me happy.


----------



## Royziee (Jul 17, 2011)

Feeding time


----------



## blakehose (Jul 17, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Ultimate python hey Blake!?
> I'd love to find a white boyfriend for Alecia.
> I love how much you love Olives. It makes me happy.



Nothing compares to an Olive IMO... There's just something about them!

I would be lying if I said I wasn't thinking about buying another....... :lol:


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 20, 2011)

Some more of Alecia.... having a munch. Taken last night... on my phone. I love her.


----------



## Royziee (Jul 22, 2011)

Who says olives don't like climbing




Olivia is up on her perch 90% of the time when she is out of her hide


----------



## andyscott (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ Rude.


----------



## Snakewoman (Jul 22, 2011)

Royziee said:


> Who says olives don't like climbing Olivia is up on her perch 90% of the time when she is out of her hide



My Olive loves to climb too, he's got a few branches in his enclosure and he's on them all the time.


----------



## andyscott (Jul 22, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> ^^ Rude.



Who's Rude?


----------



## Royziee (Jul 29, 2011)

my new boy having a stretch


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 1, 2011)

Feeding time on a quality winters day...


----------



## cadwallader (Aug 1, 2011)

HAHA Royziee
i love the tv is on the floor and the tank gets the nice cabinet behind it


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 1, 2011)

andyscott said:


> Who's Rude?


Jealousy is rude! AND evil. And mean and horrible. And I want an Albino Olive 

Nice Olive Royziee.
Cockney-Red, great pics, thanx for sharing.
Alecia likes to climb too.



cadwallader said:


> HAHA Royziee
> i love the tv is on the floor and the tank gets the nice cabinet behind it


I loled too.


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw a few olives on the weekend. They are stunning snakes. The albino at the S&T stand was so gorgeous, I was in awe of it. Fantastic snakes everyone!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 1, 2011)

Great looking olives everyone love the albinos never seen one in the flesh they look very impressive hope to add some hets to my ever growing reptile family next season


----------



## Royziee (Aug 2, 2011)

cadwallader said:


> HAHA Royziee
> i love the tv is on the floor and the tank gets the nice cabinet behind it



TV is actually on my olive enclosure 

Another pic because hes been getting a little bit of extra attention lately


----------



## Chantelle_1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*My first snake ever!*

Hi all! I am finally a snake owner! I picked up my olive just over a week ago. She is 7ft long, 2 1/2 years old. Her name is Perci. Her previous owner put in a lot of time and effort, so she is really quiet and relaxed. I am just so in love with her. Hope you like the pics!!


----------



## XKiller (Aug 10, 2011)

My boy, still quite small, at around 1.4M, i'll try and get some shots of him soon..

This Photo was not taken my me.







One me and mates found last year from around Quamby QLD,


----------



## andyscott (Aug 11, 2011)

Great photo Shane.


----------



## Royziee (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## TaraLeigh (Nov 6, 2011)

Today I have had my baby for exactly a year. I adore her.
She is amazing.
Alecia has grown SO much. Woah.
Sorry about the quality of the photos.
She's 23 months old now.
I wouldn't sell her if someone offered me thousands of dollars.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Nov 6, 2011)

Taraleigh, You and your Olive Python sure both look awesome together thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 6, 2011)

She only grew a little bit... LOL. She's looking good! We must have got our Olives around the same time Tara, I got Micah in November last year 

Micah put on 112 grams in the last month. He was 276 grams when I got him last year, and now he's 848 grams. He's now 17 months old. Here's a few updated pics of him:


----------



## feral1 (Nov 6, 2011)

My New male to hopefully go with my insane female


----------



## Poggle (Nov 6, 2011)

I have decided i hate this thread..... y you may ask... because now i want an olive python more then ever


----------



## TaraLeigh (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheers reptilian1924, that's really nice of you.
Thanks Tahlia. I can't believe the size change!
Micah is looking smashing as always, that's Alecia's boyfriend guyssss!!!
Nice feral1, decent size.


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 6, 2011)

That snake is awesome feral1, he's huge!!!



TaraLeigh said:


> Thanks Tahlia. I can't believe the size change!
> Micah is looking smashing as always, that's Alecia's boyfriend guyssss!!!



Not for a while though, she's much bigger than him and might think he's food :shock:


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Our hopefully het female that we are hoping will breed next year....







And the little male we are hoping will be big enough to put with her (a bit bigger now):





And just for a giggle.....one of our mates helping Tim Tam get some advertising sponsorship!


----------



## feral1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Tahlia, he still has some growing to do at the moment only 2.8 metres , this is his bride to be the spawn of satan


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hehe, she looks very cranky. Nice snake though


----------



## metalboy (Nov 7, 2011)

man i want a albino olive!!!


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 27, 2012)

A few shots of this girl.


----------



## braids (Feb 27, 2012)

My girl ;-)













taken photos out the back on one of Sydney's only sunny day lol


----------



## Boidae (Feb 27, 2012)

My girl.. 2 years old, about 8 1/2 feet and 6 kilos.. 
This was taken about 3 months ago, I'll try take some more pics tomorrow..


----------



## phantomreptiles (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pics everyone albino olive is my dream snake....
I recently (four months ago) become an olive owner, he was brought just to be a pet, I have lots of breeders, but wanted a large breed python for a pet. He is awesome to handle, though not to be left near anything that could be eaten. I opened his enclosure and removed his h2o to refresh as I do every three days, my pitty was asleep on my bed, within the few seconds it took me to walk to the bathroom, he launched himself out of his enclosure and started constricting my dog! She yelped and snapped, he let go, neither was harmed, but olive never out when dog is around. (yes my bad for leaving the door open I just never thought he would take on a 20kg dog)
One thing has me concerned is the size of my enclosure, I was planning to get a stein so will be a display enclosure. But not for awhile yet, unless I win lotto current enclosure is 120cm long, 90cm high & 65cm wide. He is four and weighs approximate 5kg, estimated length would be 220cm, am I being mean? Should he have longer already? He seems happy cruising around, has three hides & a litter tray for an h20 bowl.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

This is Lemon. Albino female.

Sorry about the poor quality photo, I just like this photo to much not to share it.





And this is Bitters. 100% Het male. He hates everyone equally


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 20, 2012)

The Albinos are sooo nice!

One day I will get one!

One of mine:


----------



## saratoga (Apr 20, 2012)

Kakadu Olive Python (Liasis olivaceus) - YouTube


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 29, 2012)

On the hunt on behalf of a friend...anyone with Albino Olives for sale? Sub-adults or adults preferred, but younger ones considered. If outside of South East Qld, freight will be readily considered. Thanks  

Oh - will happily consider Hets as well


----------



## Kitarsha (May 19, 2012)

My new lil girl - normal Olive, but beautiful in looks and nature


----------



## NTNed (May 19, 2012)

Some awesome Olives in this thread and I'm jealous as hell but I reckon my little bloke looks the happiest though. :lol:

I just can't work out why.:?


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> This is Lemon. Albino female.
> 
> Sorry about the poor quality photo, I just like this photo to much not to share it.
> 
> ...



Have you got one called Lime too


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 19, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Have you got one called Lime too



Where saving that name for the Green Tree Python.


----------



## Pinoy (May 19, 2012)

Got this girl on February 4th 











This is her today


----------



## RELLIK81 (May 19, 2012)

recently got myself a new pair of olives....got them both from scales and tails here in SA....will put some pics up as soon as i can....only yearlings atm


----------



## jamesjr (May 20, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Got this girl on February 4th
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice mate!!! She is going to be a monster!!!


----------



## kat2005dodi (May 20, 2012)

She is so cute, they look so innocent when they are little.


----------



## PigFeet (May 20, 2012)

heres one we got off jamesjr, the kids just love em, hope they stay this placid when there bigger.


----------



## Pinoy (May 20, 2012)

That's where mine came from too  Top bloke!

Possible clutch mates?


----------



## PigFeet (May 20, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> That's where mine came from too  Top bloke!
> 
> Possible clutch mates?



yeah real happy with them, wayne sure was helpfull. Even if i didnt get albinos from them in a few years i wouldnt be disapointed as i think they are the best natured animal that we have. Cheers


----------



## Pinoy (May 20, 2012)

I'm hoping JamesJr breeds some more albinos next season so I can get one . 
Will be cool to go back and play with the big olive too hehe.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Very nice mate!!! She is going to be a monster!!!




I've been away for two weeks and I'm sure she's grown more lol. Will post pics later


----------



## Joemal (Jun 2, 2012)

Two latest pics of the Olive .


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't wait to have a beast like that


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 2, 2012)

wow nice snakes everyone! wish I was brave enough to try such a large snake, one day one day have to start small first.


----------



## luke_cairns_QLD (Jun 4, 2012)

i think ive just made up my mind i want an abino olive haha, does anybody know of a good albino olive breeder on the site ?


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 4, 2012)

Some new pics of this girl after a big feed.


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I couldn't hold back! so nice and placid.











Sorry for the quality, phones not the best.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Some new pics of this girl after a big feed.




Looking good! Is she the one for sale with the het?


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 5, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Looking good! Is she the one for sale with the het?




No mate, that one is gone. 
I'm keeping this girl, she just had a 160grm rat in that pic. She is the sister to Pigfeets olives in post #228


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2012)

Good! Everytime I saw that ad, it made it harder to wait till next season lol.

My girls i nshed again so she's definitely growing 

I,m about to up her food size to 100-150g rats


----------



## Stingray01 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pinoy said:


> Looking good! Is she the one for sale with the het?



This is the girl your talking about Pinoy. Sorry about the poor quality photos, I'll put some better ones up when I find my camera.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 5, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Slim21 (Jun 13, 2012)

View attachment 255903


----------



## sarah1234 (Jun 14, 2012)

Now I want a white one damnit!


----------



## metalboy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is when i first got my girl
2 years and 4ft longer shes still my fav!


----------



## mrdose (Jun 19, 2012)

i cant wait for more olives to pop up for sale.. i miss mine


----------



## RELLIK81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Here are my 2 olives...male and female both bought fromscails and tails here in SA.....wanna get another female as soon as i have the money......


----------



## No-two (Jun 20, 2012)

Not the best photo but this guy is starting to get some size.


----------



## mje772003 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mmm I feel so envious of the lovely olive's around


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 24, 2012)

Only 7-8 months old!


----------



## Nezikah (Jun 29, 2012)

My 3 olives - 





Oki





Samson





Delilah


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ydbxia


----------



## chapmand (Jul 1, 2012)

hi guys,
anyone know at what age/size is good for a male to be paired up with a female? picking up a nice adult female on sat for me young male. going to be a couple of year atleast but just wanted to know an age/size?

the albinos and whites are stunning dont think there is any at all over here in the uk not that i have seen anyway. what sort of prices do these tend to go for in australia?

View attachment 257603


old pic of my little lad, need to get some updated ones of him


----------



## reptilian1924 (Jul 1, 2012)

chapmand said:


> hi guys,
> anyone know at what age/size is good for a male to be paired up with a female? picking up a nice adult female on sat for me young male. going to be a couple of year atleast but just wanted to know an age/size?.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

our boy that we have put with a couple of our girls this season to see how they go


----------



## chapmand (Jul 2, 2012)

reptilian1924 said:


> chapmand said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys,
> ...


----------



## kodie (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres My Olive, he's around 2m long.... sorry about the pic, only one i have so far.... other snake is around 2.3m


View attachment 258706
View attachment 258707


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pics they wont load mate


----------



## Nezikah (Jul 24, 2012)

My 3 "big" olives.






My girl doing the belly bask.





Love olives, haven't found a more interesting snake (and we have heaps!)


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 5, 2012)

Got my olive today courtesy of sxr. Couldn't be happier


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thought I'd throw this up


----------



## mje772003 (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't wait to take pics of mine


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 9, 2012)

Got her home friday and sat her on the floor for a moment after getting her out of the box. Was quite flighty and lunging at every movement around... I thought she was gonna be one of those nightmare snakes that I've read about. After letting her settle for a few days just got her out for a hold and I swear someone has switched my snake over. She's a dream to handle. Hope it stays that way as I don't fancy getting tagged by a decent size olive


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine was like that too. As soon as she had settled in, she was fine. Then when I moved her from a tub to her enclosure, she went crazy for a few days again lol. 
I'm not looking forward to putting her in a bigger enclosure when she gets too big for her 4x2 haha!


----------



## No-two (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## dee4 (Oct 20, 2012)

A few eggs for this 1st timer. She is only young but managed to punch out these 13..


----------



## reb01 (Oct 20, 2012)

You say shes only young Dee,how young-old...still a nice size clutch


----------



## dee4 (Oct 21, 2012)

reb01 said:


> You say shes only young Dee,how young-old...still a nice size clutch


3 mate.


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 29, 2012)

A few pics of this seasons olive clutches and a keeper from last season.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 29, 2012)

thats a **** load of eggies in that third pic Wayno  Nice!!!


This is my livie's first clutch of 14 good eggs and no slugs..




All in the incubator and almost 3 weeks in


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Oct 29, 2012)

Me handling an 11ft female today.


----------



## jamesjr (Oct 30, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> thats a **** load of eggies in that third pic Wayno  Nice!!!
> 
> 
> This is my livie's first clutch of 14 good eggs and no slugs..
> ...




Thanks PK, Nice clutch you got from your girl, hope there are some white ones in there!!


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 30, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> thats a **** load of eggies in that third pic Wayno  Nice!!!
> 
> 
> This is my livie's first clutch of 14 good eggs and no slugs..
> ...



dinosaur eggs


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 9, 2012)

First clutch started to hatch yesterday.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG  that's Sooo cool... Love seein those pics Wayne!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 9, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> OMG  that's Sooo cool... Love seein those pics Wayne!!!!!! Congrats



Thanks PK


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 10, 2012)

Joemal said:


> nice. I'
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Nice!

Id love one but not sure how I'd go with feeding


----------



## congo_python (Nov 14, 2012)

Question ? has anyone ever hatched twin olives ? can't say I have seen or heard of any being hatched out.


----------



## Boidae (Nov 14, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Question ? has anyone ever hatched twin olives ? can't say I have seen or heard of any being hatched out.



two olives 4 the price of one.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## congo_python (Nov 14, 2012)

Boidae said:


> two olives 4 the price of one.mp4 - YouTube



Well there you go.

Cheers Boidae


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 15, 2012)

congo_python said:


> Question ? has anyone ever hatched twin olives ? can't say I have seen or heard of any being hatched out.



Hi mate, the clutch in post #274 had 2 sets of twins, 1 of the twins unfortunately had a deformed head, the rest were fine, just on the smaller side.

Cheers


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 15, 2012)

gazman said:


> my 2 lil girls




Dont let a vet see that pic :shock: He will think your dog has worms..... :lol:

Both beaut girls 

- - - Updated - - -



princessparrot said:


> Nice!
> 
> Id love one but not sure how I'd go with feeding



Well, a couple of minutes before that bottom shot was taken...... there was 3 kids holding it :shock::lol:

Funny, I dont see any stray cats in any of those shots?


----------



## congo_python (Nov 15, 2012)

jamesjr said:


> Hi mate, the clutch in post #274 had 2 sets of twins, 1 of the twins unfortunately had a deformed head, the rest were fine, just on the smaller side.
> 
> Cheers



Pic's or it didn't happen lol.

Cheers


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 15, 2012)

I love the personality of my olive and loves to explore and when I get home he is close to the door of his enclosure with the I wanna go and explore look, where as my water python likes lightly coil around my arm and loves to be close to me as I go around the house

- - - Updated - - -

My olive is from sxr and has never shown any aggression at all


----------



## Stingray01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought I'd post a few pics from my albino girl bred by jamesjr.
Very healthy, sheds well and on xlarge rats at 1yr old.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Nov 20, 2012)

What a stunning Olive, I love the Albino's just as much as the normal's, these guys are the only Albino snakes I like though. Weird, huh?
Anyway, very healthy and beautiful face


----------



## Irbz_27 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think an albino is definitely on the cards for next year. Awesome snake stingray. Very jealous


----------



## someday (Nov 20, 2012)

do the albinos still get as big as the normals? pree stupid question :L theres not many pics of big albinos that i have seen..


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stingray01 said:


> Thought I'd post a few pics from my albino girl bred by jamesjr.
> Very healthy, sheds well and on xlarge rats at 1yr old.


Your lucky yours will stay that long in that click clack as mine wants to climb out


----------



## Stingray01 (Nov 20, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> Your lucky yours will stay that long in that click clack as mine wants to climb out



Ha yeah I had to be very quick. She just finished a shed so wasn't her normal quick self.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 20, 2012)

What size enclosures do you keep your olives in? and what do you feed a fully grown adult? Rabbits? sorry for off topic post!


----------



## Stingray01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> What size enclosures do you keep your olives in? and what do you feed a fully grown adult? Rabbits? sorry for off topic post!



At the moment a 4 x 2 x 2 is very sufficient for my yearling. My older ones are in a 6x3x3 which I find are enough to get an appropriate head gradient with room for hides. I don't think you would wont to go any smaller for adult olives.
And yes Rabbits are the food of choice mate. Just makes it easier than feeding 4 large rats each feed.


----------



## Bananapeel (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome, thanks very much Stingray. 

- - - Updated - - -

Love your Olives by the way! they're absolutely stunning stingray!


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yea mine is 1.2m long will be ok for a few years then will get a bigger enclosure then currently min is nearly 2yrs old


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 2, 2012)

My son and his snake Casper.


----------



## Tabby (Dec 22, 2012)

My female olive. in the new in-wall enclosures i built


----------



## Umbral (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks good Mitch


----------



## Tabby (Dec 22, 2012)

thank you umbral. took me a while!


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 22, 2012)

Mitchtabb said:


> View attachment 274959
> 
> 
> 
> My female olive. in the new in-wall enclosures i built



Hey, Could you tell me how wide your enclosure is? I'm Looking at making one for a couple of snakes 

Thanks


----------



## kr0nick (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeh Nelly what are the dimensions? And did you use sliding aluminium windows are the doors?


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 23, 2012)

1800w, 1800H, 900D? Perspex doors? I haven't made it yet by the way. It's going to house a few snakes, not in the one enclosure but in the same box.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 23, 2012)

These guys started to hatch a few days early


----------



## Tabby (Dec 23, 2012)

Nellynake said:


> Hey, Could you tell me how wide your enclosure is? I'm Looking at making one for a couple of snakes
> 
> Thanks



hi, there is four, 4 foot x 3 foot x 3 foot (approximately) the for the olive i just cut a hole in between the two bottom enclosure so she has access to both. Yes they are windows, both doors slide completely both ways and they are very strong. i just couldn't really be bothered to get glass cut. i paid about $120 for each window? i think from my terrible memory. 
let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Nellynake (Dec 24, 2012)

Mitchtabb said:


> hi, there is four, 4 foot x 3 foot x 3 foot (approximately) the for the olive i just cut a hole in between the two bottom enclosure so she has access to both. Yes they are windows, both doors slide completely both ways and they are very strong. i just couldn't really be bothered to get glass cut. i paid about $120 for each window? i think from my terrible memory.
> let me know if you have any other questions.


Hey thanks,
would 1800w, 600H, 900D be enough for an olive?


----------



## Tabby (Jan 4, 2013)

Nellynake said:


> Hey thanks,
> would 1800w, 600H, 900D be enough for an olive?



yes.


----------



## Nellynake (Jan 4, 2013)

Decided I will get it next season. I haven't had enough experience for a bigger snake. I have 2 womas hopefully 2rsps/gtps or jags and 2 stimsons at the top. I will get one in a year or two. Plus ATM we have a couple of chihuahuas sleeping over for a while (olive food) I,m giving 1000h by 900w for the jags or whatever but I don't know how high is a reasonable size for a Stimson and womas. Hopefully I can get myself some pairs. . Thanks for the respons though.


----------



## zx12busa (Jan 13, 2013)

heres a couple of pics of our young pair


----------



## congo_python (Jan 13, 2013)

*My olives including my Albino boy enjoying some rabbits*

Pics of one of my Adult olives taking a 1.5Kg rabbit and my 2yr old Albino boy eating a 1/2Kg rabbit.


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 13, 2013)

zx12busa said:


> heres a couple of pics of our young pair
> 
> View attachment 277453
> 
> View attachment 277454



Looks like they have some size on them, do you know there length and weight?


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 17, 2013)

Joined the olive club yesterday


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jan 18, 2013)

Damiieen said:


> Joined the olive club yesterday




Very jealous! 

May I ask, what are your plans for enclosure upgrades?


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 18, 2013)

He's inside a 6 foot at the moment in the click clack, I've got a spare 4 foot that I need to rewire while he's in the click clack and I'm going to build a rack for my other hatchies just while there in between click clack and 4 foot enclosure size. 

For her final enclosure I'm going to get a 8x4x3ft made up


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 18, 2013)

The "s" wasn't working properly so those "he's" should be "she's"


----------



## chiko48 (Jul 15, 2013)

How long is he ?


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 22, 2013)

I love my olive he is the most docile and curious animal ever got him from southern cross last september


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 28, 2013)

so has anyone got any olive python news they want to share?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 28, 2013)

Should I get an olive or BHP as my next snake? I love them both! Was more looking for a larger one I can hold  I seem to have a soft spot for olives


----------



## Lawra (Sep 28, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Should I get an olive or BHP as my next snake? I love them both! Was more looking for a larger one I can hold  I seem to have a soft spot for olives



Both so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 28, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Both so I can live vicariously through you


??? 

I know I would be quite happy to get both Just need to decide who first....


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 29, 2013)

get an olive


----------



## Lawra (Sep 29, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> ???
> 
> I know I would be quite happy to get both Just need to decide who first....



Are the question marks about me saying I'll Live vicariously through you? 

It means I'll experience having an olive python by you telling me about it, instead of getting one myself.

Does that make sense?

Defs get an olive


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 29, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> ???
> 
> I know I would be quite happy to get both Just need to decide who first....



Get an olive  

BHPs are beautiful but I think Olives are amazing 










Excuse the messy hair, Tinkerbell did that to me! Lol


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 29, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Are the question marks about me saying I'll Live vicariously through you?
> 
> It means I'll experience having an olive python by you telling me about it, instead of getting one myself.
> 
> ...


yeah, they were. I'm abit of a noob. Yeah that makes sense. I think that's how my niece is with all my pets, she gets so excited when she sees them

- - - Updated - - -



Rlpreston said:


> Get an olive
> 
> BHPs are beautiful but I think Olives are amazing
> 
> ...


 haha, it's ok, my woma loves to play with my hair...
I have to agree. I absolutely love them!!! I think it was them that got me into pythons in the first place. Ever since I saw this one someone had out in the grass I just fell in love with them!!!
if it wasn't for the cuteness, small size of womas and that they're good for beginners, I probably would have got an olive strate away!!!:lol:


----------



## Snowman (Sep 29, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Should I get an olive or BHP as my next snake? I love them both! Was more looking for a larger one I can hold  I seem to have a soft spot for olives


Both are so different to keep and both are amazing  my olive is probably
one of my favourites. But the BHP's are the ones everyone asks about when they go in the reptile room. 
Get a bhp first then an olive next I say


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 29, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Both are so different to keep and both are amazing  my olive is probably
> one of my favourites. But the BHP's are the ones everyone asks about when they go in the reptile room.
> Get a bhp first then an olive next I say


How hard are the large ones to handle by yourself if instinct takes over with them around your neck? Just asking because princessparrot is young.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How hard are the large ones to handle by yourself if instinct takes over with them around your neck? Just asking because princessparrot is young.


I'm 6"2 107kg. I wouldn't get an adult olive out unless my wife is home. 99% of the time they are puppies. Just don't wanna get in a situation where you can't get it off! BHP's a good start for her. I always recommend getting hatchies of any larger snake cause you grow with them.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 29, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I'm 6"2 107kg. I wouldn't get an adult olive out unless my wife is home. 99% of the time they are puppies. Just don't wanna get in a situation where you can't get it off! BHP's a good start for her. I always recommend getting hatchies of any larger snake cause you grow with them.


Cheers food for thought for princessparrot , not sure on her situation with her parents being able to help out.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Cheers food for thought for princessparrot , not sure on her situation with her parents being able to help out.


Yep they are bloody strong lol. Just long lengths of muscle  And crazy food response with long teeth


----------



## wokka (Sep 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How hard are the large ones to handle by yourself if instinct takes over with them around your neck? Just asking because princessparrot is young.


I was once woken by my 70 kilo screaming daughter with my 10kilo female olive , her cat and herself all entangled. Apparently the snake had got out and tried to eat the cat and my daughter unsucessfully tried to help. The hardest thing for me was keeping out of the way of the cat. It bit my thumb right through my thumb nail and out the other side . 20 minutes later all were seperated . My daughter had nearly lost her voice from screaming. I nearly lost my thumb to the cat; I had the cat in one pillow slip and the snake in the other. I am 2 meters tall and 120 kilos , It was a little disconcerting at the time. There is not doubt big olives have the potential to hurt if the wrong siuation arises.We now have a large blood stain on the carpet next to my bed- part human , part snake, part cat to remind me not to take chances!


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> I was once woken by my 70 kilo screaming daughter with my 10kilo female olive , her cat and herself all entangled. Apparently the snake had got out and tried to eat the cat and my daughter unsucessfully tried to help. The hardest thing for me was keeping out of the way of the cat. It bit my thumb right through my thumb nail and out the other side . 20 minutes later all were seperated . My daughter had nearly lost her voice from screaming. I nearly lost my thumb to the cat; I had the cat in one pillow slip and the snake in the other. I am 2 meters tall and 120 kilos , It was a little disconcerting at the time. There is not doubt big olives have the potential to hurt if the wrong siuation arises.We now have a large blood stain on the carpet next to my bed- part human , part snake, part cat!


Wow mate, I think between your story and Snowman's people will think twice before putting themselves in this situation.


----------



## Tristan.C (Sep 29, 2013)

wokka said:


> I was once woken by my 70 kilo screaming daughter with my 10kilo female olive , her cat and herself all entangled. Apparently the snake had got out and tried to eat the cat and my daughter unsucessfully tried to help. The hardest thing for me was keeping out of the way of the cat. It bit my thumb right through my thumb nail and out the other side . 20 minutes later all were seperated . My daughter had nearly lost her voice from screaming. I nearly lost my thumb to the cat; I had the cat in one pillow slip and the snake in the other. I am 2 meters tall and 120 kilos , It was a little disconcerting at the time. There is not doubt big olives have the potential to hurt if the wrong siuation arises.We now have a large blood stain on the carpet next to my bed- part human , part snake, part cat to remind me not to take chances!



You are 2m tall? damn man...


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 29, 2013)

lol woka, I can just picture that classic!. And since ive met you and know how tall you are it certainly would of been a sight for sore eyes, mega battle.

I keep a number of olives and dont handle them at all, I use them for breeding not playing with. When i have to get them out for what ever reason it can be fun and games sometimes.
But I have no worries about working with them by myself, I have to, as other than my 4 year old son my other family members have no interest at all in my passion for snakes. In fact my partner has never even touched a snake and she probally never will.
But hey thats just me and this is what I do, snakes are as a part of my life as breathing.

- - - Updated - - -

TristanC,-
Yeah hes a big bugger, and not an ounce of fat on him. A very impressive specimen of a human.

- - - Updated - - -

Been posted before, but hey this is an olive python thread so why not again.


----------



## wokka (Sep 29, 2013)

That snake actually came from Trueblue. It goes to show that you either need brains or brawn to handle the big ones. Rob obviously thought I had the brawn. He's about half my size so he must have the brains!lol
My daughter is a real animal lover and at times puts herself at risk to do the right thing by animals. The truth is that my Olive didn't get out of the cage; my daughter let her out for a bit of a romp around the house as she had many times before and since. It was just the combination of having a cornered cat and a hungry Olive, or maybe just a defensive olive and an inquisative cat, that turned the normal nightly happenings into a life threatening situation. I have seen from time to time pictures of handlers kissing big snakes. All this does in my opinion, is give new keepers the wrong idea. Dont get me wrong big snakes are fine but their potential should not be underestimated. I still have a couple of hundred kilos of adult Olives.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How hard are the large ones to handle by yourself if instinct takes over with them around your neck? Just asking because princessparrot is young.


Yeah, it will be awhile till I can get either(it was hard enough to get mum let me have a woma). Mum HATES snakes(and birds and frogs and lizards:lol. Probably at least another 5-10years till I get one so I was just wondering who would be best  

i love the look of black headed pythons but just have abit of a soft spot for the others



how common are albino black headed pythons these days?


----------



## reptiles1 (Sep 29, 2013)

View attachment 297778
bout 20 days to go


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 17, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> lol woka, I can just picture that classic!. And since ive met you and know how tall you are it certainly would of been a sight for sore eyes, mega battle.
> 
> I keep a number of olives and dont handle them at all, I use them for breeding not playing with. When i have to get them out for what ever reason it can be fun and games sometimes.
> But I have no worries about working with them by myself, I have to, as other than my 4 year old son my other family members have no interest at all in my passion for snakes. In fact my partner has never even touched a snake and she probally never will.
> ...



i wish we could get Albino Olives over here...

they're stunning mate

cheers shaun


----------



## zeke (Nov 10, 2013)

My new little olive python


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 19, 2013)

With large olives, do u really need to feed them rabbits or can I just give it large rats? Same with big BHPs

- - - Updated - - -



zeke said:


> My new little olive python


 now that's a cutie!


----------



## Snowman (Nov 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> With large olives, do u really need to feed them rabbits or can I just give it large rats? Same with big BHPs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> now that's a cutie!



You can give it a few adult rats.


----------



## Rhyce (Nov 19, 2013)

My girl after she shed yesterday. Hopefully ill be able to breed her next year. She's around the 2.4m mark


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 19, 2013)

Snowman said:


> You can give it a few adult rats.


This chart thing I've been looking at recons an x-large rat is about the equivalent of a 1lb rabbit...


----------



## Joemal (Nov 19, 2013)

Latest pics taken of mine at the weekend.


----------



## wokka (Nov 19, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> This chart thing I've been looking at recons an x-large rat is about the equivalent of a 1lb rabbit...


That means an extra large rat is 4-500 grams which is not right in Australia. It is best to use weights rather than generic names to compare food items. Most Australian Rats peak at about 4-500 grams wheras rabbits are readily available up to say 1500 grams for retile food. Even Oenpellis only eat a 1500 gram rabbit. A lot of breeders try to mimic the natural feeding frequency with larger food items so the animal get "time off" between feed rather than feeding small items often which can mean the animal is digesting 24/7.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 20, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> This chart thing I've been looking at recons an x-large rat is about the equivalent of a 1lb rabbit...



I'd rather feed rats with less body fat. So 3 or 4 juvie rats in the one feed or a small rabbit for mine  
Does anyone know how big the Kimberly olives get?

- - - Updated - - -



wokka said:


> That means an extra large rat is 4-500 grams which is not right in Australia. It is best to use weights rather than generic names to compare food items. Most Australian Rats peak at about 4-500 grams wheras rabbits are readily available up to say 1500 grams for retile food. Even Oenpellis only eat a 1500 gram rabbit. A lot of breeders try to mimic the natural feeding frequency with larger food items so the animal get "time off" between feed rather than feeding small items often which can mean the animal is digesting 24/7.



Small items are fine if you do them all in the one feed. They will still have 'time off' between feeds.


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 17, 2013)

I seen anything in this thread for a while its worth a bump


----------



## OliveLover (Dec 25, 2013)

I love olives, This is my girl Rebel. I bought her from a guy on this website who turned out not to be licensed but thanks to NPWS they let me keep her and good thing too. She was riddled with mites and severely under weight but now she is 10 feet of pure beauty. I am currently looking for a nice boy for my baby girl. If anyone knows of someone who is wanting to re-home a male olive please pm me 
View attachment 302852


----------



## MissScarlett (Dec 25, 2013)

Their size is so impressive !!!


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 27, 2013)

*My boy Oscar*

I love my boy Oscar he's so curious and loves to explore around the house.


----------



## mje772003 (Jan 8, 2014)

How is everyone's Olives in this summer heat?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 8, 2014)

mje772003 said:


> How is everyone's Olives in this summer heat?



Fine.. it's not that hot..


----------



## Joemal (Jan 8, 2014)

mje772003 said:


> How is everyone's Olives in this summer heat?



No problems she just gets in her water tub if she gets too hot .


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 15, 2014)

One think i love about my olive is if there is a rat on offer to be eaten he's on to it no mucking around


----------



## jjryan (Feb 19, 2014)

went in to check my reptile this morning and found my two olive python rapped around each other I don't know if the male or female started the fight but the male was losing I had to get my wife to come hold the females head because after 10 min of fighting to get her off him I was getting nowhere they both ended up with bite marks on their head and neck. I have split them up and they look to be fine now. after 4+ years of living together and no problems I don't know what happened. has anyone had a problem like this.


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 25, 2014)

Here is my boy I got when I was 9. He was my first reptile so he is very special to me. Clocks in at 10.5ft and he is 10. Not the longest olive but he is very girthy.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2014)

My wild caught baby has finally stoped musking.. I cant tell you how much better that is for me


----------



## bdav70 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have the biggest soft spot for olives, one day I will get one! Great pics guys  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (Jun 29, 2014)

Finally joined the Olive club after many years of eager waiting!  

A HUGE thank you to Steve and Melissa from SXR/Reptile Mania for this awesome lil' snake and for their great friendly service. Would hands down purchase from them again in a heartbeat 

Snapped a quick photo of 'Bruce' before putting him in his tub to settle in


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=34190]sharky[/MENTION] congrats sweet heart he is simply stunning!


----------



## sharky (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=32876]montysrainbow[/MENTION] ! I'm absolutely stoked with him


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Dec 10, 2014)

three year old female, she is very food orientated and loves a good chew on my hand. She got my brother on the wrist when he was here last hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arevenant (Jan 24, 2015)

My 3yo 2.2m female I just picked up today in her temp home, handles like a puppy, so stoked.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice addition mate, congrats.


----------



## princessparrot (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, but could I just feed an olive python various sized rats all it's life? I would just really love to own one one day but am not sure I could cope with feeding it rabbits :s same goes for BHP


----------



## arevenant (Jan 31, 2015)

A BHP would happily feed on rats for its lifetime. 
An Olive would, but once they hit the 10+ft mark, you'd be feeding them 2-3 jumbo rats to give them enough and that really isn't good for their health as far as fat content goes. Rabbits are much better food source as they are a proper meal size and a healthier, leaner food source.


----------



## turtle (Feb 24, 2015)

*My contribution to the thread*




Just a great photo taken at the right moment.

Cheers, Dan


----------

